# Next Home Depot Challenge feeler (possibly spring 2016?)



## XxJoshxX (Nov 24, 2015)

So it was supposed to happen last year, not really sure why it didn't. I haven't yet spoken to any mods about it, but I know last time Randy was pretty cool about it and let us as members decide many details of the contest. Not trying to talk any specifics (yet), just trying to see how you guys feel about it. Seems too late this year for it, as not everybody has the luxury of florida's 75 degree winters.

I'll message some mods and see what is possible if there is some interest from you guys, I know I'm definitely down for it again.


----------



## Hywel (Nov 24, 2015)

I'd be up for joining in. I'm sure I can find time for a build somewhere next year...


----------



## Taylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Would also be interested if I have the time


----------



## jwade (Nov 24, 2015)

Interested for sure.


----------



## dankarghh (Nov 25, 2015)

Keen.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd be up for it. No Home Depots in the UK but we have plenty of similar stores.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm down. Hopefully I'd be able to actually finish this time.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 28, 2015)

Would love to see it happen again! It was really cool watching everyone's builds. As with the last one I doubt I would be able to find time to participate but you never know. Either way would love to see it happen


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 28, 2015)

downburst82 said:


> Would love to see it happen again! It was really cool watching everyone's builds. As with the last one I doubt I would be able to find time to participate but you never know. Either eay would love to see it happen


Same here. I still haven't finished mine from the one we had 2 years ago so I don't think I'll participate. 

I do love watching people build so this would be great even as just a spectator. And this time we will have Hammerhed in on it so that's an added bonus.


----------



## Hywel (Nov 28, 2015)

So I got excited and already designed something and ordered some hardware. I suck at waiting.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 28, 2015)

I might actually be able to do it this year. What constitutes "starting"?


----------



## jwade (Nov 28, 2015)

Am I right in assuming the idea is to spend as little as possible, with as much as possible sourced from your local Home Depot/whatever various home improvement type store is nearby? I've got some spare pickups laying around that I picked up used, is that within the kind of guidelines/rules of the challenge?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 29, 2015)

Feel free to discuss the rules in this thread. jwade, I know last time we set a $100 limit, which was more like a goal because nobody was going to get disqualified for exceeding it. Not sure where we stand on cost/fabrication of parts/ reclaimed wood/etc. 

I am leaning towards a low cost goal, but no strict limit. I feel hardware should be up to the builder as some people have equipment that others don't and it's not necessarily fair to have that required, although I know I'm going to be making as much hardware as I possibly can. Last time, reclaimed wood was allowed, and I'm all for keeping it as it would be cool to see some guitars made from pallets and the like, it also moved toward the low cost theme.

I know I'm not the only one with an opinion, so feel free to voice your own. Great to see some interest.


----------



## Hywel (Nov 29, 2015)

The rules from 2009 were...



No price limit, but there might be "bonus marks" for coming in under $100
The guitar must be playable and tunable
 The guitar can be of any design
ALL PARTS AND MATERIALS must come from Home Depot (or similar retail store) with the possible exception of:
 Tuning machines
Pickups, pots, wiring, jacks & switches
 Fretwire
 
Everything else is wide open, and you can use or acquire whatever tools needed to complete the build

Those look like a good start to me. I'd only change the "must come from home depot" to "should come from home depot" just to cover people whose local stores don't stock things like metal or hardwoods.

I'd just count reclaimed wood as free (assuming it was basically trash before, "reclaimed" AAAAA quilted maple would be pushing it a bit) and stuff you have spares of or bits lying around as 1/2 or the rough retail price (or closest equivalent).


----------



## jwade (Nov 29, 2015)

The nearest Home Depots for me are both roughly an hour away, but there's a Windsor Plywood 15 minutes away. They definitely have most of what I'd need, including various hinges/brackets if I were to try to make my own bridge or something. 

As for tuners, I'd probably just grab a dirt cheap set on eBay from a Chinese seller. I think the only thing I'd really have to get from an actual luthiery supply place would be a truss rod, unless the same Chinese sellers on eBay would be acceptable.


----------



## Hywel (Nov 29, 2015)

jwade said:


> The nearest Home Depots for me are both roughly an hour away, but there's a Windsor Plywood 15 minutes away. They definitely have most of what I'd need, including various hinges/brackets if I were to try to make my own bridge or something.
> 
> As for tuners, I'd probably just grab a dirt cheap set on eBay from a Chinese seller. I think the only thing I'd really have to get from an actual luthiery supply place would be a truss rod, unless the same Chinese sellers on eBay would be acceptable.



Windsor Plywood looks like it would be fine if you steer clear of the exotic woods section. If they sell doors and bathrooms rather than ebony and hipshots then I think it's in the spirit of the rules. If you can find the items on the home depot website then I can't see any difference.

I've ordered some tuners and a truss rod from China so they get here in time for the competition. I can't wait to see how awesome $6 tuners are.


----------



## MikeNeal (Nov 29, 2015)

im so in.

i have a beat to .... ibanez, can i harvest the bridge?


----------



## domsch1988 (Nov 30, 2015)

Since i've never done a build ever, but wanted to for so long, i'd be in just to get my a** up and finally do it 
It just last week occurred to me, that i have left overs from my kitchen top, thats hard wood. I just started thinking of building something cheap out of it... So, count me in if this happens.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 30, 2015)

I just roasted some plain maple at home for the first time as a test for the contest, slightly more hyped than I was a few hours ago.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 30, 2015)

Sadly I don't think I'll have the time to work on this, but I would totally love to partake in one of them at some point. I think the results could be hilarious.


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm in! there are no hardware stores here that sell hardwood.. good thing is that I live near a carpenter shop and if I ask kindly enough, they will donate their scraps. just for the neck to keep it fair! I am so gonna put all kinds of effects and filters in it


----------



## Hywel (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm going to have to start my build for this in January as I won't be able to join in during the spring. If it doesn't count towards a competition thats ok, I just wanted an excuse to build something again. 

Only thing I have left to decide is scale length. 25.5" or 28"? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 5, 2015)

I think it would be cool to have a relatively long timeframe for the challenge just so weather conditions work for everybody who is spread across the globe. I, for one, would not be opposed to a New Years starting date and a deadline of late March/ early April or maybe even later than that... Whatever you guys are feeling.


----------



## jwade (Dec 5, 2015)

I would put forward a Feb-July window, to allow for some nice end of build summer temps for those not blessed with heated spray booths and such.


----------



## Hywel (Dec 6, 2015)

jwade said:


> I would put forward a Feb-July window, to allow for some nice end of build summer temps for those not blessed with heated spray booths and such.



Works for me!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 28, 2015)

Just a little bump for people who may have missed the thread, as were getting closer to the approximate start date, which we could still use some input on. I would love to start a bit before February as I still have some very favorable weather right now. Maybe a January-may ish timeframe? I guess it also depends on how long we want the contest to span, I would totally be cool with a 5 to 6 month contest, but I know some may want it to be a bit more challenging of a time frame.


----------



## jwade (Dec 29, 2015)

Ha, 'favorable weather' says the guy in Florida. 

Is this actually a 'contest', though? IE, prizes, judges, etc?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 29, 2015)

jwade said:


> Ha, 'favorable weather' says the guy in Florida.
> 
> Is this actually a 'contest', though? IE, prizes, judges, etc?



Lol anything below 60 is too cold for the garage for me, I'm enjoying our 70 degree December days.

I would say that the 2013 contest had a pretty good prize of an NGD sticky in the appropriate sub forum, but we could have an inexpensive entrance fee with the total going to the winner.


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in for february! maybe a 3 month build time?


----------



## Hywel (Dec 29, 2015)

I think a GOTM style vote thread and a sticky for the winner sounds good. It's just a bit of fun and an excuse to do a bit of a different build really.

I'm really looking forward to seeing some unusual instruments and what materials people come up with as a nice change from the more usual fare.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2015)

I've still got my old cut up washing machine I wuz going to use last time.
I'm in


----------



## Hywel (Dec 29, 2015)

pondman said:


> I've still got my old cut up washing machine I wuz going to use last time.



I've got no idea what you're going to do with that but I can't wait to find out now. 

With regards to the time frame, since some people would prefer to start ealier and some end later, what about a nice round 6 months running from 1st of Jan to 30th June? That should be plenty of time for everyone and hopefully includes some warmer weather near the end for those in colder climates.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 29, 2015)

Hywel said:


> I've got no idea what you're going to do with that but I can't wait to find out now.
> 
> With regards to the time frame, since some people would prefer to start ealier and some end later, what about a nice round 6 months running from 1st of Jan to 30th June? That should be plenty of time for everyone and hopefully includes some warmer weather near the end for those in colder climates.



I would be totally fine with that time frame, although I haven't gotten in touch with any mods yet and January first is coming rapidly.

I'll try to send out some messages tonight.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 29, 2015)

XxJoshxX said:


> I would be totally fine with that time frame, although I haven't gotten in touch with any mods yet and January first is coming rapidly.
> 
> I'll try to send out some messages tonight.



Sounds like you need to get on the stick.


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 30, 2015)

Im in... Considering i just bought lumber from there today to start my build... Wonder if i will count towards this


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm tempted I could build a ....ty bass


----------



## Hywel (Jan 4, 2016)

Any luck with the mods? I've got to pick up one last item and I'm all ready to start.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 4, 2016)

Hywel said:


> Any luck with the mods? I've got to pick up one last item and I'm all ready to start.


I have spoken to randy about the contest, and I am still waiting on the word from Alex, although he has not logged on in quite a while.


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm interested in this, definately through the summer though. Work will keep me occupied without time to start a scratch build until March.


----------



## jwade (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah it's been snowing here. I won't be doing anything until March/April at least. A spring to fall situation would be best.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 7, 2016)

No response from Alex so far, so I guess all we can do is wait.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 7, 2016)

Hywel said:


> The rules from 2009 were...
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...



So it's home built bridges too?


----------



## DandHcostoms (Jan 7, 2016)

Do we need to fabricate our own bridges and truss rod or can those be purchased?


----------



## Kashmir (Jan 7, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> So it's home built bridges too?



You can buy brass rod from Home Depot and fabricate it into saddles.

Looks like we're all making Tele's then!


----------



## Hywel (Jan 7, 2016)

From the 2013 competition...



Randy said:


> XxJoshxX said:
> 
> 
> > _so if i had a floyd rose out of an old ibanez, it would be fair game?_
> ...



So I think it's ok to buy/repurpose bridges and truss rods but there'll be big bonus points for making something yourself. 

We won't know for certain until a mod makes the new rules post though.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I have just enough spare parts to make this work. I'm down. would it be cheating if I used a premade bolt on neck? I just happen so have a jackson soloist neck lying around.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 7, 2016)

I kinda have that Ikea + fencepost build that I never got around to finishing. But that's got a purpose-made Floyd going into it and is also kinda started already so I guess it wouldn't be quite eligible for this thing.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 7, 2016)

If only I had any tools, I'd be in. Best of luck to all of you...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 10, 2016)

Still no response, guys. If I don't get one in the next few days I'll try to hit up randy again and see what I can do.


----------



## jwade (Jan 11, 2016)

Or don't worry about pushing so hard for it, a lot of people have stated that now isn't a good time to start anyway. Spring is a much better time for everyone.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay guys, so I have now made contact with Alex, and have been given the responsibility of running this year's challenge. I have made an effort to include everybody's wishes into the rules and guidelines of the challenge, but unfortunately, the rules can never please everybody, so I apologize if they may inconvenience you. I've tried to make them as loose as possible, as I don't want to hinder any possible creativity. Here they are:

- The 2016 Home Depot Challenge will start officially on February 1st, 2016 12:00 AM, and will run an entire 6 months, and end on the 31st of July at 11:59 PM. Any builds started before, or completed after this time frame will not be included in the challenge. However, the build does not have to start at the beginning of the challenge, and any member may join the contest at any time before the deadline.When you are ready to join, post a thread in the luthiery section titled "Username's 2016 Home Depot Challenge Build" or something to that effect, as long as it is a clear challenge entry it doesn't matter. This is going to be the only real strict rule of the challenge, and all others from here on out will be decently flexible. 

- Wood may be purchased from any Home Depot, or similar home improvement store (whatever your equivalent to Home Depot is). Reclaimed wood (pallets, dressers,etc) are completely fair game and welcome . So basically, just don't get your wood from a lumber yard, or and specialty wood store (Woodcraft and similar), and there is no problem. This is the fun of the challenge!

- $100 rule: In the past, this was not a strict rule, and I have no intention on making it one. I, for one, and going to try my best at staying under this limit in the spirit of the challenge (Is it really much of a challenge with an $80 hipshot and $300 bare knuckles?), and will try to fabricate most of my hardware to do so. Count used hardware as half of retail price, or make a reasonable estimate.

- As far as hardware goes, I realize not everybody has the tools and capabilities to make their own, so I'm not going to restrict anything. I am not expecting homemade pots and tuners, but once again, try to stay in the spirit of the challenge (i.e. don't go buy new hardware, pull it off of that beater that has been sitting in the corner unplayed for months), it is very possible to make bridges and pickups at home on the cheap.

- Voting will be very similar to last contest, where a poll will be posted soon after the challenge, and the members of the forum will decide who wins. The only difference is that the cost of the build will be incorporated into the vote tally. If you spend:
- $50>, 20% of the total votes you receive will be added back on to your tally. For example, if I get 10 votes, and spend less that $50, I have a point total of 12.
- $75>, 15% of the total votes you receive will be added to your tally.
- $100> 10% of the total votes you receive will be added to your tally.

- Prizes have not yet been decided on. I want to get more input before making anything official. Maybe a sticky, or StewMac/LMI gift card? Please comment below on opinions.

If there is anything I may have forgotten, or any questions, feel free to ask them below and I will do my best to respond ASAP. Have fun and enjoy the challenge guys.


----------



## pondman (Jan 15, 2016)

I wont be taking part but I will donate a really high quality book matched Spalted Beech top as one of the prizes. I'll dig one out and post some pics.

Al


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 17, 2016)

now. what to make...


----------



## Serratus (Jan 18, 2016)

Oooo, I'm really tempted to do this


----------



## Serratus (Jan 18, 2016)

Got my build all planned now - got quite a few bits and pieces laying around and got to go down the local DIY shop to look at some pine!! Budget is about £95 total at the moment


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 18, 2016)

Woot! I'm in.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 20, 2016)

I can't wait for Feb 1st. Gonna be so many epic build threads!

Out of interest, what's the plan for dealing with the $100 limit and different currencies? Should we make notes of the exchange rate when we bought the parts, use a long term average or just work it out on the closing date (or something else...)?

Currently I'm at £62/$89 but it's getting cheaper every day with USD beating the crap out of GBP.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 20, 2016)

Hywel said:


> I can't wait for Feb 1st. Gonna be so many epic build threads!
> 
> Out of interest, what's the plan for dealing with the $100 limit and different currencies? Should we make notes of the exchange rate when we bought the parts, use a long term average or just work it out on the closing date (or something else...)?
> 
> Currently I'm at £62/$89 but it's getting cheaper every day with USD beating the crap out of GBP.



I KNEW this was going to come up eventually. I didn't include it in the rules because I was unsure of the answer at that point.
Well, because of how loose the rules on pricing with used parts, I'm just going to say use either the current conversion rate, or rate at the time, whatever makes it easier and works in the builder's favor. Just know the rules were written is USD

If you guys want to start your build threads now and try to get some pre-contest hype, it's completely fine with me. Just do not start building until the official start date.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 20, 2016)

pondman said:


> I wont be taking part but I will donate a really high quality book matched Spalted Beech top as one of the prizes. I'll dig one out and post some pics.
> 
> Al




If you find some time in the next few months, I'd love to see what you could do, Al. And once again thank you for being so generous, I know that top is going to go to good use with the talent we have around here.

It's really cool to see the challenge attracting some of the really high class builders, I can't wait to see what people are going to come up with as far as hardware/ wood selection/ electronics. I really want to see somebody hit under the $50 mark. I probably could've, but I may have been bending a few rules (free SD pickup and wood given by a friend), so I will be resting comfortably in the $75 range. DIY bridges and pickups ftw.


----------



## posmaster (Jan 20, 2016)

Never done a scratch build, but I may take a stab at this.


----------



## pondman (Jan 21, 2016)

XxJoshxX said:


> If you find some time in the next few months, I'd love to see what you could do, Al. And once again thank you for being so generous, I know that top is going to go to good use with the talent we have around here.
> 
> It's really cool to see the challenge attracting some of the really high class builders, I can't wait to see what people are going to come up with as far as hardware/ wood selection/ electronics. I really want to see somebody hit under the $50 mark. I probably could've, but I may have been bending a few rules (free SD pickup and wood given by a friend), so I will be resting comfortably in the $75 range. DIY bridges and pickups ftw.



No probs, I'll get one planed and sanded today and take some pics. I'll also throw in a ferret/fret board... I'll see what I've got.


----------



## Serratus (Jan 21, 2016)

I've just planned mine with costs and it's looking like £70, which comes to $99 - perfect!!lol

It is tricky to do the pricing when you have a lot of second hand bits and pieces that have been sat in a box for years! But the pricing is just for fun anyway really, it's the build which is the important thing!

I'm not sure how popular mine will be here because it's gonna be vintage in vibe. 7-strings but definitely not a djent-machine!


----------



## DandHcostoms (Jan 21, 2016)

started a build earlier this month for the contest, then the rules came out so ill be rebuilding it starting the 1st. as of right now im at about $93 usd


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 21, 2016)

Serratus said:


> I've just planned mine with costs and it's looking like £70, which comes to $99 - perfect!!lol
> 
> It is tricky to do the pricing when you have a lot of second hand bits and pieces that have been sat in a box for years! But the pricing is just for fun anyway really, it's the build which is the important thing!
> 
> I'm not sure how popular mine will be here because it's gonna be vintage in vibe. 7-strings but definitely not a djent-machine!



I think we're on the exact same page, haha. 7 strings and fanned, but not how you'd expect it. I have decided on everything except body shape, but I've narrowed it down to a few Harmony/Teisco/Norma inspired shapes.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 21, 2016)

Mine will categorically, not djent...

(Until I put the BKP Nailbomb I got cheap from eBay in) 

But yeah, also going vintage.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 21, 2016)

I've got a couple ideas rolling around. I'd like to finish my current build first though


----------



## Serratus (Jan 22, 2016)

Having looked around a few other build threads lately, I'm super jealous at the sort of wood you guys in the US can get at local stores - the only thing I can get locally is pine! It seems that home depot is a much better shop than our DIY stores in the UK. I'm happy making my build out of pine though, looking forward to the challenge 

(this isn't me complaining or causing trouble, BTW, I'm just genuinely jealous!! Hahaha)


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 22, 2016)

Serratus said:


> Having looked around a few other build threads lately, I'm super jealous at the sort of wood you guys in the US can get at local stores - the only thing I can get locally is pine! It seems that home depot is a much better shop than our DIY stores in the UK. I'm happy making my build out of pine though, looking forward to the challenge
> 
> (this isn't me complaining or causing trouble, BTW, I'm just genuinely jealous!! Hahaha)



I'm in the US I can't get anything but oak, poplar, and various conifers at home improvement stores. I have to go to specialty stores to get decent wood.

Funny thing is, I can get enough Ash for a body at a lumberyard cheaper than the equivalent size piece of pine/fir/spruce/etc at Home Depot. When they have Ash, McKinley Hardwood in OKC sells it for about $2.25 per board foot, so I can get an Ash body blank for $9. They don't often carry it because of the EAB though.


----------



## pondman (Jan 22, 2016)

OK this is the prize lumber I'll be donating.

1. Very high quality Spalted Beech book matched top. Thicknessed and lightly sanded. I've levelled the middle joint so this can be glued together without any work. Its around 10mm thick.
I was tempted to keep this one 



P1010555 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DecvHJ]

P1010556 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Cro2Gi]

P1010557 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Dguz94]

P1010558 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Dmshm5]

P1010560 by 

2. Slightly Spalted Birds Eye Maple finger board. Aprox 7mm thick and long enough for a 25.5 scale with a standard nut + wide enough for a 7 string.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DecsHf]

P1010566 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DecsHf]

P1010566 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DoLtzP]

P1010565 by 

3. A length of thinned to aprox 3mm Spalted Beech for a head plate and covers. Aprox 47cm long x 11cm wide.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Decsgy]

P1010567 by 

4. A pair of slightly over sized Spalted Beech control knobs. The inner bushing is slightly of centre but it no big deal to fettle em or just use em as they are.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CrnXY6]

P1010570 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CQgwbK]

P1010571 by 

Josh , If you want to move this post to your header post feel free.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 22, 2016)

That top would be absolutely perfect on a V.


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 22, 2016)

the winner MUST make a V you mean?


----------



## MikeNeal (Jan 22, 2016)

after seeing that top, not only do i want to build a guitar, but i want to win.

only problem is i've never built a guitar..

anyways, look out for a 26" scale, single pickup shredmachine.


----------



## jwade (Jan 22, 2016)

Son of a whore I want that top.


----------



## jwade (Jan 26, 2016)

So I'd like everyone's opinion on something. I bought a small piece of swamp ash last summer and glued up a body blank. It's been sitting forever waiting to be used, would it be acceptable to use that, or should I go pick up some new wood? If that's not going to work for you guys, I can go snag something else!


----------



## MikeNeal (Jan 26, 2016)

I think it's fine to use. But subtracts value from your total. Or half the value. Whatever the rule is


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 26, 2016)

jwade said:


> So I'd like everyone's opinion on something. I bought a small piece of swamp ash last summer and glued up a body blank. It's been sitting forever waiting to be used, would it be acceptable to use that, or should I go pick up some new wood? If that's not going to work for you guys, I can go snag something else!



It really depends on how you interpret the rules. If you consider it as reclaimed or repurposed,I guess it is fair game.

In the end it is your build, and you can do whatever you would like. However, IMO I don't think it would really be in the spirit of the challenge and would probably take up a substantial part of your budget. It seems a bit unfair when other builders are using pine and oak. I would understand if it was something like a piece of hardware that you don't have equipment to fabricate, but body wood is readily available at Home Depot. That being said, I recall that you don't have any HDs very close to you, so I understand where you're coming from, its really your call. Not trying to be an asshole, I'm a big fan of your previous builds and whatever you make I am excited to see, whether it be made of ash or pine.


----------



## Serratus (Jan 26, 2016)

XxJoshxX said:


> It really depends on how you interpret the rules. If you consider it as reclaimed or repurposed,I guess it is fair game.
> 
> In the end it is your build, and you can do whatever you would like. However, IMO I don't think it would really be in the spirit of the challenge and would probably take up a substantial part of your budget. It seems a bit unfair when other builders are using pine and oak. I would understand if it was something like a piece of hardware that you don't have equipment to fabricate, but body wood is readily available at Home Depot. That being said, I recall that you don't have any HDs very close to you, so I understand where you're coming from, its really your call. Not trying to be an asshole, I'm a big fan of your previous builds and whatever you make I am excited to see, whether it be made of ash or pine.



Yeah, I agree with this - ultimately it's up to you  But I guess if you bought it from a speciality wood store then it is against the rules, as the rules specifically mention that. It's all open to interpretation, but personally I have lots of bits of wood here that I've had for years but I wouldn't use them for this challenge because they were bought specifically for guitar building, from tonewood suppliers. Having said that, for example if you used a piece of tonewood but you'd built the pickups and hardware yourself and so had spent very little else other than the tonewood, then I think that would stay within the spirit of the rules. Only my opinion


----------



## jwade (Jan 26, 2016)

The place I got it from is Windsor Plywood. They have swamp ash and mahogany and whatnot there along with the typical alder/basswood/cedar/maple/pine/walnut. I would have definitely included it in my total price, even though it cost me very little as they end up with swamp ash frequently mixed in with their 'white ash', and I got it for a ridiculously low price 

That being said, I posted the question late at night and by this morning I decided that it's already a 'worked on piece' being that I glued it. So, to Windsor I go. I'm thinking it might be super fun to build a baritone with 2x4s


----------



## pondman (Jan 28, 2016)

MikeNeal said:


> after seeing that top, not only do i want to build a guitar, but i want to win.
> 
> only problem is i've never built a guitar..
> 
> anyways, look out for a 26" scale, single pickup shredmachine.



Nice one and good luck


----------



## skeels (Jan 30, 2016)

Aww man! I think I may have to get in on this one! A good opportunity to build something really weird.


----------



## Serratus (Jan 30, 2016)

skeels said:


> Aww man! I think I may have to get in on this one! A good opportunity to build something really weird.



Yeah do it! More the merrier - I just want to see what we all build!


----------



## MikeNeal (Jan 30, 2016)

We should update the main post in the thread with links to everyone's builds. So we can keep up with them easier


----------



## jwade (Jan 30, 2016)

So I went down to the store today to look around. There's really nothing to use for a fingerboard that wouldn't be considered 'exotic'. Hm.


----------



## MikeNeal (Jan 30, 2016)

jwade said:


> So I went down to the store today to look around. There's really nothing to use for a fingerboard that wouldn't be considered 'exotic'. Hm.



my home depot has oak pieces that are long enough and thin enough to be used as a fingerboard


----------



## jwade (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't live near a Home Depot, and even if I did, no stores carry the same exact stock. 

Everything at the place I looked at was in really large pieces, which would defeat the entire point of the cheap build challenge if I were to buy a massive piece of something just to cut out a tiny fb. I dunno about this whole thing.


----------



## MikeNeal (Jan 31, 2016)

jwade said:


> I don't live near a Home Depot, and even if I did, no stores carry the same exact stock.
> 
> Everything at the place I looked at was in really large pieces, which would defeat the entire point of the cheap build challenge if I were to buy a massive piece of something just to cut out a tiny fb. I dunno about this whole thing.



Just do what you can. If there is something that is exotic, but affordable then I'd just go for it. You can only really work with what you can get


----------



## Serratus (Jan 31, 2016)

1st Feb tomorrow - anyone starting on the day? (I'm taking the wife shopping, otherwise I would be!!lol)


----------



## MikeNeal (Jan 31, 2016)

Serratus said:


> 1st Feb tomorrow - anyone starting on the day? (I'm taking the wife shopping, otherwise I would be!!lol)



i will be getting my wood most likely.


----------



## Kashmir (Feb 1, 2016)

Good luck to all those who are starting today! Can't wait to join you guys in March


----------

